
In Science, It’s Never ‘Just a Theory’ - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/09/science/in-science-its-never-just-a-theory.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=7&pgtype=sectionfront
======
r-w
I’m surprised they didn’t delve into the idea that theories aren’t seen as
useful in the real world. It’s relatively easy to take the bait of exposing
falsities that _non_ -scientists believe and make an article about that, but I
would have been more impressed had they tackled an _informed_ misconception.

------
mchahn
I would phrase it as "In Science It's Always 'Just A Theory'". There is always
a doubt.

